#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-05-10
<falserunes> hey 
<falserunes> I mean, hello
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-05-15
<dawolf123> what's up?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-05-10
<JesseH> There are people here @.@
<JesseH> \o/
<kevinf311-lap> nope
<kevinf311-lap> we are but illusions 
<JesseH> O.o
<JesseH> I am rather tired...that could be a possibility.
<kevinf311-lap> this channel has been on my auto-join for so long
<kevinf311-lap> i don't even live in GA anymore
<kevinf311-lap> or use Ubuntu!
<JesseH> Heh, where do you live and what do you use? ;D
<kevinf311-lap> MD and Mint (so nearly ubuntu)
<JesseH> We all stray away from the good path sometimes...
<JesseH> I've never used Mint extensively.
<kevinf311-lap> this is my first foray into it; the direction both Ubuntu and the Gnome team were going was not what i liked
<kevinf311-lap> ubuntu got me to use linux full time, so they'll always have a place in my heart
<kevinf311-lap> but the community and I had some disagreements and then unity
<kevinf311-lap> blec
<kevinf311-lap> h
<JesseH> Linux man
<JesseH> We can make a difference in Ubuntu
<JesseH> Just have to stick to it
<JesseH> Ubuntu got me using Linux full time, so it's the same.
<JesseH> I'm trying to find ways to give back. :P
<kevinf311-lap> aye
<kevinf311-lap> i was once very active on the forums and irc helping those who needed it
<JesseH> oh lord
<JesseH> excess flood? :P
<JesseH> stupid freenode
